
Flickering lights could help treat Alzheimer's, according to a mouse study - JumpCrisscross
http://www.businessinsider.com/strobe-lights-appear-to-remove-toxic-protein-related-to-alzheimers-in-mice-brains-2016-12
======
mhkool
The author is not well informed and wrongly states "Alzheimer’s research has
faced a number of major setbacks – most recently the failure of Eli Lilly's
drug trial — after promising results in rodents did not translate into
clinical improvements for patients."

The fact is that Dr Dale Bredesen started a new therapy 4 years ago with very
promising results: 9 out 10 patients reversed Alzheimer and are still free of
Alzheimer four years later. Today the group of patients has grown to around
100 and all patients with early Alzheimer recover completely.

